# Leopard Gecko bath



## geckolover87 (Oct 3, 2007)

Has anyone here ever given there leopard gecko a bath?


----------



## katrinamw (Sep 9, 2007)

Mine get one about once a month or so. I use a large tupperware container so they can move around in the water.

Mack loves it, Mabel and Maud aren't so sure, and I haven't tried Mildred yet.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

leos should only be bathed for helping the shedding prosess.if you bath them on a regular basis it can be quite stressfull for them so i would only advise it if your helping them shed or for some other reason


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

I have bathed one of mine when she wasn't pooing and he did not like it at all but needs must! Other than special reasons like nutty said, leo's should not be bathed!


----------



## geckolover87 (Oct 3, 2007)

mine seemed to have rolled in some vermiculite and it was stuck one him, so thats why i gave him a nice lil bath.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I do chuck mine in the sink with some warm water shallow enough for them to stand if I notice they are coming into shed or in shed when I clean them out but they are not keen!


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

Kate loved the water but I only bathed her to help with a digestive problem. I agree it shouldn't be a regular thing. I did it in the sink with luke warm shallow water so she could stand in it.


----------



## geckolover87 (Oct 3, 2007)

Mine didn't seem to know what to do, he thought he could drink all the water:lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

As a rule, leos dont like water, so baths should be avoided unless really needed, such as shedding issues and impactation


----------



## geckolover87 (Oct 3, 2007)

Good to know. Thanks: victory:


----------



## wilkingson (Nov 9, 2007)

same as every 1 else says :2thumb:

shadding, bathing can make them strees, if there not pooing


----------

